# Official Traxxas 1/6 RCX Expo 2009 Videos/Pictures



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)

Meant 1/16:

Well just got back from RCX Expo 2009 and what a blast seeing new rc stuff and racing. On this thread I am mainly focusing on the 1/16 Traxxas and other Traxxas stuff. Some of the videos were taken with my camera video and not the greatest but you can see what the E-Revo can take on those jumps. I am sold and definitely going to pick one up for when I am not racing on road, I can just have some off road fun. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## trev0006 (Mar 22, 2010)

cool videos.





espresso said:


> Meant 1/16:
> 
> Well just got back from RCX Expo 2009 and what a blast seeing new rc stuff and racing. On this thread I am mainly focusing on the 1/16 Traxxas and other Traxxas stuff. Some of the videos were taken with my camera video and not the greatest but you can see what the E-Revo can take on those jumps. I am sold and definitely going to pick one up for when I am not racing on road, I can just have some off road fun.
> 
> ...


----------

